# OMG these puppies are precious!!!!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cindy of Silkess Maltese(Gigi's breeder) sent me an email about these adorable puppies that are available! They are champion sired and their mommy is a Marcris/Su-Le girl, so they are going to be gorgeous!

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/

Cindy said she was inspired by all the pictures I send to her of Gigi, and went out and bought a new camera to take better pictures of her dogs


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh my! what adorbale babies!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Holy cow, those are some cute little babies!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable babies


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such cuties!!!! Cindy has gorgeous dogs!!!! I will never forget Turbo......the most beautiful dog with large eyes and dark pigmentation, silky coat~~quite a stunner!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 5 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757736


> Such cuties!!!! Cindy has gorgeous dogs!!!! I will never forget Turbo......the most beautiful dog with large eyes and dark pigmentation, silky coat~~quite a stunner!!!![/B]


Yupp he was stunning! :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are beautiful! :wub: sigh


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What handsome little boys!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm getting puppy fever again.... :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwwwww :wub: If I didn't have a crazy 6 month old nut running around I'd be tempted..... :smstarz:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 5 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757698


> Cindy of Silkess Maltese(Gigi's breeder) sent me an email about these adorable puppies that are available! They are champion sired and their mommy is a Marcris/Su-Le girl, so they are going to be gorgeous!
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/
> 
> ...


I'll take all three please! Good heavens, who could prossibly not fall in love with those babies on first sight!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Apr 5 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757903


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 5 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757698





> Cindy of Silkess Maltese(Gigi's breeder) sent me an email about these adorable puppies that are available! They are champion sired and their mommy is a Marcris/Su-Le girl, so they are going to be gorgeous!
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/
> 
> ...


I'll take all three please! Good heavens, who could prossibly not fall in love with those babies on first sight!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know what you mean!!! I want them all!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow!! They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is a good breeder and those puppies are really beautiful. Love the one on the right. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

they are adorable beyond words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG what gorgeous little boys! :wub: :wub: :wub: I want them all. :bysmilie:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So adorable! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

tooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Briana you are giving me puppy fever!!!  Those boys are simply adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I really wish I could, but my fiance and I have a deal!!!


----------

